# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سهمیه ی ايثارگران چطوریه؟ کد میخواد؟

## fatemeh96

سلام بچه ها خوبین ؟
یکی از دوستام سوالی داشت که گفت من بپرسم واسش
واسه قسمت سهمیه ی ايثارگران و .. فقط باید تیک زد یا کد رو هم باید وارد کرد؟

----------


## fatemeh96

کسی میدونه اصن چقد تاثیر داره تو رتبه؟

----------


## Amir h

> سلام سوال منم هست ؟؟منم فرزند جانباز بالای 25% هستم مشاورم بعد تحقیق کردن راجع به سهمیه و اینکه 25% ظرفیت به فرزندان جانباز زیر25% داده شده و قراره فرزندان رزمنده هم 5% ظرفیت و مازاد  25% ظرفیت رو استفاده کنن گفت که دیگه از سهمیه مناطق استفاده کن حالا موندم چیکار کنم ؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید


میشه دلیل گفتن این حرف رو از مشاورتون بپرسین؟؟؟ رو چه حسابی اینو گفته؟؟

----------


## Amir h

درسته ظرفیت ثابت مونده ولی شما قبلا باید 70% ترازو میاوردی حالا اگه به قول ایشون زیر 25  ها هم اومده باشن اگه 80% ترازو بیارین قبولین

----------


## Amir h

واسه شهید بهشتی خیلی باید بخونین فکر کنم با رتبه کشوری زیر 10 هزار

----------


## Amir h

> اصفهان و شیراز و تبریز چطور ؟؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم حدوداً بین 10 تا 20 هزار

----------


## Amir h

> یعنی اگه زیر 25% ها هم بیان بین 10 تا 20 هزار ؟؟؟؟؟


من در صورتی که به قول مشاورتون بیان گفتم رتبه ها رو

----------


## maliarefi

خیر احتیاجی به ثبت کد جانبازی یا ایثارگری نیست فقط برای رزمندگان کد لازمه 
هنوز زیر 25 درصد ها معلوم نیست که میان

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

> سلام سوال منم هست ؟؟منم فرزند جانباز بالای 25% هستم مشاورم بعد تحقیق کردن راجع به سهمیه و اینکه 25% ظرفیت به فرزندان جانباز زیر25% داده شده و قراره فرزندان رزمنده هم 5% ظرفیت و مازاد  25% ظرفیت رو استفاده کنن گفت که دیگه از سهمیه مناطق استفاده کن حالا موندم چیکار کنم ؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید


مگه بچه های زیر 25 درصد تصویب شده ؟!

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

> بله تصویب شده


مطمئنی شما؟! 

توی ثبت نام کنکور که زیر 25 درصد وجود نداره ک !!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

----------


## bahra

> مطمئنی شما؟! 
> 
> توی ثبت نام کنکور که زیر 25 درصد وجود نداره ک !!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟


بله فقط برای بالای 25 هست که؟؟!؟
الان تکلیف زیر 25 درصد چیه؟

----------


## alpey

طبق اخرین مصوبه شورا سهمیه کاملا شبیه پارساله و بچه های زیر 25 درصد امسال قطعا سهمیه نخواهند داشت 


نقل نگیرین..خسته ام برا توضیح.مرسی اه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bahra

> طبق اخرین مصوبه شورا سهمیه کاملا شبیه پارساله و بچه های زیر 25 درصد امسال قطعا سهمیه نخواهند داشت 
> 
> 
> نقل نگیرین..خسته ام برا توضیح.مرسی اه


از کجا معلوم مطمئنی؟

----------


## alpey

> از کجا معلوم مطمئنی؟


100 درصد برا امسال  اره.مطمعن ام

----------


## bahra

دوستان بیاین تاپیک زیر کمک کنید موندم چه کنم

سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور قسمت معدل کتبی نهایی

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ولی شورای نگهبان به ورود زیر 25% ها ایراد نگرفته .توی تمام سایتاها ایرادات رو نوشتن ولی سهمیه ورود به دانشگاه تصویب شده


زیر 25 درصد صرفا بخاطر اینکه درصد جانبازی دارن تو کنکور براشون سهمیه ای تعلق نگرفته بلکه 5 درصد به سهمیه 25 درصدی جانبازان اضافه شده که برای رزمندگان با حداقل 6 ماه جبهس ( داوطلبانه ) یعنی در مجموع 30 درصد که پارسال بود 25 درصد
در رابطه با حرف مشاورتون : 25 درصد سهمیه افراد بالای 25 درصد سر جاشه و هیچ تغییری نکرده پس بیخود سهمیه مناطق رو انتخاب نکنید
واقعا معلوم نیست بعضیا با چه سواد و اطلاعاتی اومدن مشاور کنکور شدن

----------

